# Model name



## Finnsech (Sep 26, 2016)

Hello, new here. Great looking forum. Got a question. I have a mid 50s Schwinn. Missing it's chain guard and head badge. I'd like to start looking for that perfect chain guard, but I see this same style bike with different model names. I know it might take years, but I'd have fun with the hunt. What style guard should this bike have? Which model name is it?  Here it is up on the work stand. Thanks.


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 26, 2016)

Bolt on kickstand? Spitfire,i believe. Serial number?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 26, 2016)

A serial number would be a great help. The fenders look like they came from a higher end model. Maybe a middleweight?


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 26, 2016)

stamped stem also.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 26, 2016)

island schwinn said:


> stamped stem also.




Yep. That, a bolt on kickstand and the paint scheme indicate a Hornet or a Spitfire. The fenders have obviously been replaced.


----------



## spoker (Sep 26, 2016)

its a hornet mabey from bfg,i have 2 bfg hornets that were the last of the hornet ballooners,both came with bolt on kickstands,they are both og,one set of fenders have  one set has pins only,if you look on the site where my bfg catalog was illustrated u can see/red about the bolt on kick stand,cant be used to build a panther because of the kickstand,this bike would used the changuard with room for the hornet decal,alot of the spit fires had spears vs claws on the down tube,spitfires usually had a different chain guard,i say usually cause nothing is always consistant,ive seen the frames decorated differenty on both models,go figure?also mine came with the phantom style chain ring


----------



## spoker (Sep 26, 2016)

or it could be a bfg leader


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm betting on a 1955 Hornet if the rear carrier is original to the bike. Tank, guard, truss rods,light and correct fenders are AWOL.


----------



## spoker (Sep 26, 2016)

i m not sure,the 55 schwinn didnt have fender darts,does his bike have holes for a headlite?the hornet in the schwinn catalog has the phantom chain ring [chain rings get changed alot] heres the 55 

 catalog,imstill leaning to the bfg


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 27, 2016)

The fenders are not Schwinn. Look at the braces and the color is brighter than the frame.


----------



## Finnsech (Sep 27, 2016)

Serial number is S09033. I'll take the bike outside for some detail pice and post em here. Thanks for the replies!
Somebody painted the rims and fender stays with aluminum paint years ago.


----------



## spoker (Sep 27, 2016)

6mo of 1955


----------



## Finnsech (Sep 27, 2016)

When this rain lets up, I'll post some better pictures. This bike has been in a hay loft for the past 40 years. Sometime before that, a short chrome Wald chain guard was added and the rims, painted white originally and fender stays were painted over silver. The head badge and rear reflector are missing and the small reflector in the rack is broken. There is no bad rusting and the wheels are solid. The front hub is Schwinn and the rear hub is an English Perry. I found an exploded view of this hub on the web and it's not like any coaster hub I've seen. I guess I'll have to take pictures while I disassemble it and learn as I go. Weird looking hub. So, perhaps this bike never had a chain guard? That would make things easy. Although, there are lugs for one.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 27, 2016)

I actually have a red Hornet guard. Let me dig it out.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 27, 2016)

Finnsech said:


> ...The front hub is Schwinn and the rear hub is an English Perry. I found an exploded view of this hub on the web and it's not like any coaster hub I've seen. I guess I'll have to take pictures while I disassemble it and learn as I go. Weird looking hub.




Great hub the Perry, service instructions here:

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-service-manual-volume-1-2.96855/


----------



## StoneWoods (Sep 27, 2016)

Tornados had bolt on kick stands... But when did the start to make that


----------



## Finnsech (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks again for everybody's input. I guess I don't need to consider the exact style of chain guard. I'll find one that fits the lugs and call it good. I now know that the bike has been in it's current condition since the early 70s. The fix up probably occurred in the 60s and it wouldn't surprise me if they used fenders from another broken bike without any consideration of someone 40 years later considering it "vintage". They were just frugal farm folks fixing up a bike. I'll just continue the tradition and make it rideable again. Still wish they didn't paint the rims though. Not a speck of rust on them.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Sep 27, 2016)

The serial is Jun 1955, yes; because, of straight bar. No straight bars in Aug 1957; cantilever. Note that a *1955 Hornet and Spitfire* are 'straight' bars... the BFG Leader as well; but, the BFG Spifire is a DX frame. The Deluxe Hornet had spring fork; regular Hornet did not unless as an added extra... the equipped promotional model did have strut rods; so, perhaps the un-equipped [base model] did not... also this model may account for the bolt on stand. Need to know badge mounting hole centers: Not sure what a BFG measures; but, Schwinn badge for 1955 was 3 3/16".... if Schwinn still used jobber badges in 1955 they were usually 2 3/16" centers. Did this bike come with S2 rims?


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Sep 27, 2016)

StoneWoods said:


> Tornados had bolt on kick stands... But when did the start to make that



Tornado  were cantilever of one style or another...


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 27, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> I'm betting on a 1955 Hornet if the rear carrier is original to the bike. Tank, guard, truss rods,light and correct fenders are AWOL.





Looks like I nailed the model year!  At this point you could name your bike a Hornet or a Spitfire. The Spitfire is a base model and you'll have to remove the carrier to make it authentic.    Both models used the same chain guard in 55 so there is no question what one to look for. And yes, your bike came with a guard originally. To build that back up as a Hornet would be costly and not worth it IMO.


----------



## Finnsech (Sep 27, 2016)

The head badge holes are 3.175" center to center. The rims are wide, for 2.125 tires, originally painted white. Front hub is 36H marked Schwinn in a very thin script. This same mark is on the seat post. The rear hub is 36H Marked Perry 36-13 on the shell and Perry England with 2 stars on the arm.


----------



## Finnsech (Sep 27, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like I nailed the model year!  At this point you could name your bike a Hornet or a Spitfire. The Spitfire is a base model and you'll have to remove the carrier to make it authentic.    Both models used the same chain guard in 55 so there is no question what one to look for. And yes, your bike came with a guard originally. To build that back up as a Hornet would be costly and not worth it IMO.



I'm going to find any, most likely rusty and not expensive Schwinn chain guard that fits the lugs and match the color best as I can. The Wald guard is truly ugly. I can do better than that. I've already cleaned and packed the BB, front hub and head bearings with marine grease. Just need to tackle that Perry hub.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 28, 2016)

here it is.. top one.


----------



## spoker (Sep 28, 2016)

Great thread,nice to see enthusiasum for a bike that is not only for the elite collecter,to much rich food isnt good 4 ya!!


----------



## Schwinn lover (Sep 28, 2016)

Some were I have a pics  of a bolt on Schwinn factory  one  ,,, prior before the  welded on ones. ( built in type ) .

here they are,,, something like this?


----------



## Finnsech (Sep 28, 2016)

spoker said:


> Great thread,nice to see enthusiasum for a bike that is not only for the elite collecter,to much rich food isnt good 4 ya!!



Thanks spoker. I always seek project bikes. Although, English 3 speeds are my hobby. This Schwinn turned up at a local lawn sale and I couldn't resist. I always preserve what I can, but getting broken, unusable bikes back on the road is what's fun for me. True, I put more work and sometimes more money into my projects than they are worth, but I look at it this way...I loose money on each one, but I make it up in volume


----------



## bricycle (Sep 29, 2016)

need the guard???


----------



## Finnsech (Sep 29, 2016)

No, but thanks. It's going to a new home already. I did get to finish the hub. That was an interesting learning experience. Seems well made. No idea how well it works. Never got tires on the wheels.


----------

